# Motorhoming with large dog!



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

A work colleague of mine is looking at Motorhomes. She would like to travel with a large dog (make unknown), but stated that the dog crate would not fit in the motorhome.
I suggested that a motorhome with garage would take a dog crate and she expected to be able to put the crate in the vehicle with the dog in it when travelling.
I said that I had read about dog harnesses, but said I would post on here for ideas on what other folks do when travelling with a large dog, and how one might secure them.
Thanks in advance and over to you!
Ian


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

My dog would not get within 100 meters of my pride and joy :evil:

He stays at home with the kids :wink: :wink: :wink:

Alan H


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ian

Our Golden Retriever always travels with us. For a while, we used a harness and she travelled on one of the seats (with blankets to cover them), but now she travels better on the floor under the table (on her 'bed'), with her lead around one of the seat belts. She will lay there (she's only 15 months old) for 2-3 hours without a peep.

Gerald


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have travelled for years with 2 German Shepherds. They travelled in their beds on the floor behind our seats. We fasten leads onto the passenger seat belt frame. I know of people who travel their dogs in the garage, but it must be noisy and frightening for them.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Labradour is a fairly big dog and we have no problems with him. 

We have a large garage but Gill would not let me put him in there, I think it would be me before the dog.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours granted are small dogs but they travel in the shower room they have their big cushion on the floor. The dog bowl stands in shower so any slopping over its in the shower base and apart from the odd thing flying around which we now remember to secure they have been fine. Also good when you stop as they are not running out of the door and you can get leads ready and secure them straightaway.

As one is a bad traveller it has cured the barking for some reason too. In the front he barks his knickers off - well he would if he wore them.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Our pyrenean x is a big girl. She loves the motorhome. We have an attachment that clips into the seatbelt one end and on to her collar the other. She lays there as good as gold. 
Dawn


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We travelled with big dogs for many years. They sat/lay on their beds in a safe place where the couldn't be thrown forward (directly behind forward facing seats normally).
They were never fastened in as they stayed where they were told to and in the event of an accident were able to get out.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Rex (avatar) is quite a big lump, he has a dog bed on the floor between the dinette seats, so as others have said, if the worst happens he shouldn't be thrown too far forward.

He does have the occasional wander on longer journeys, and can smell the sea a mile off, at which point he appears up front and looks through the screen for confirmation.

Rolo looks a beauty doesn't he? Hard to beat a nice Lab


----------



## Henrysmum (Apr 14, 2009)

*Travelling in motorhome with a large dog*

We have two dogs. One is a large (labrador size) cross breed. the other a terrier. They travel in the vehicle with us. They lie on the floor when we are travelling on their own blanket which they recognise. Our motorhome has a garage so when we are parked up overnight we have a large 42" folding dog crate which goes in the garage where they sleep overnight or when we are out. They do not mind at all. It is their 'den' with a comfortable carpet/blanket on the floor, a ventilated cover over the top to stop draughts and a clip-on dog dish with water in it. If they are tired during the day they 'ask' to go in it and it is also useful if they are muddy or wet. From articles I have seen the key is to identify this as the dogs' den at home and allow them to come and go in it when they want. Then, they don't mind at all, in fact it gives them a sense of security and continuity when travelling a lot.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I do exactly as the OP said. I've got a Bassett (Thomas) and my mh has a garage/ bottom bunk combo and its a perfect solution.

I tie down the crate with adjustable ties through the slats of the bunk so its safe for him to travel in. 

It keeps him away from the floor space as well, as he is long rather than tall and easily takes up two person space when he waddles around.

At bed time I just close the bunk curatin and don't hear a peep till the morning.

David


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Most dogs will accept whatever we, gradually, introduce them to. 

If a dog is "crate trained" from a puppy they will happily accept it all their life. If not then it will take time and patience to get them to relax in one but it can still be done.

Although ours was crate trained as a puppy we use a harness and attach it to the lap belt on our forward facing seat. Not enough floor space for a crate while travelling :roll:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Pushka (avatar) travels on the bench seat in her running / climbing harness attached to a seat belt click in strap (about £5 from any good pet shop) - we put the table down so she wouldn't impact that in a sudden stop and a blanket over the seat & table. Not keen on attaching to the collar as it would be a lot of force on her neck - she also loves her harness & associates it with fun!
At night she sleeps in the garage - I think she thinks it's her own room


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi
We have one small coachbuilt camper and two largish dobermann's who travel with us. I had the dilemma of ensuring their and our safety when travelling and was not happy with standard harness that allows slingshot of rear end if stopped suddenly. It might be an urban legend but story is that a dog went through the windscreen when it rear overtook its front thanks to the chest harness it had on when the vehicle crashed.

I located a harness that encases rear and front together and acts like a hammock, with the tie down point being under the dog to allow safe stand up and lie down but still be fixed. it works like a dream using the rock n roll bed laid out as double and dobes clipped onto the seatbelt hub.

The company do not normally ship to UK, and is experiencing probs due to credit crunch but they are called "muttslinger". Here is pic of Maple in hers but not attached obviously...










Friends have 3 dobes and a rollerteam MH, they have adapted the garage to take barjo guards to allow van doors to be left open but dogs have air and remain secure when stopped and parked up. There is a door internally to allow them access to the van. I was not keen on how they also kept their gas cylinders and BBQ in there as well, but not my van/dogs!


----------

